# Моделизм > Обсуждение моделей: Авиация >  Новая работа Андрея Албул - Вонючий Мустанг P-51C

## Kasatka

Андрей Албул из Ростова-на-Дону (мой земляк  :) ) после долгого перерыва прислал нам свою очередную работу

http://modelism.airforce.ru/gallery/...-51c/index.htm

на этот раз американский ретивый конь - Мустанг P-51C - модель в 48-м масштабе от украинской фирмы ICM



Прошу высказать свое мнение по работе.

Не стесняйтесь - нравится-не нравится. Модели для того и выставляются чтобы их обсуждать =)

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Тонировки не хватает=))
И пошрябанности на киле и лопастях.

----------


## Kasatka

а ты на фотке реальной машины их видишь?

----------


## Петр Берестовой

ну в жизни они по любому появятся, а тонировки точно не помешало бы=))

----------


## Nazar

Хорошая модель, но я бы его расклепал и знизу погрязнее бы сделал.

----------


## Kasatka

Зачем расклепал бы, Володя?

Клепку на реальных машинах почти не видно..

----------


## Nazar

Привет Сергей
ну почти не значит совсем, но все-же маленько , с маленьким нажимом, тем более модель под алюминий, был бы зеленый еще куда ни шло, но это мое ИМХО

----------


## VPK_Verka

О,  так  фильм есть  про  этих  «вонючек».  Название  фильма  точно  не  помню  но  вроде  так  «Летчики из Таскании»  
Довольно  такое  не  плохое  кино. 
А  модель  симпатишная.  
Как  Вы  не  боитесь  над  фонарями  так  издеваться.  8)

----------


## Kasatka

=) первый раз нестрашно, страшно второй раз =)

а если серьезно?
чего там бояться-то?
я так понимаю вопрос идет о том как переплет фонаря делается правильно? Это ведь такой же пластик.. только прозрачный. Точно так же шкурится, шлифуется, полируется..=)

что-то типа этого..
http://forum.largescaleplanes.com/in...howtopic=11106

----------


## German

Маса, Сэр, Пэр Касатка! Мне можно высказываться или опять пошлете напилких в руки? :shock: 
Аааааа... фиг с им скажу - па мне так модель отличная тока не хватает выделения расшивки. :roll:

----------


## VPK_Verka

> =) первый раз нестрашно, страшно второй раз =)
> 
> а если серьезно?
> чего там бояться-то?
> я так понимаю вопрос идет о том как переплет фонаря делается правильно? Это ведь такой же пластик.. только прозрачный. Точно так же шкурится, шлифуется, полируется..=)
> 
> что-то типа этого..
> http://forum.largescaleplanes.com/in...howtopic=11106


Я  плачу  :shock: 
КИО  курит в  сторонке   :Wink:    (фокусник)

----------


## An-Z

Хорошая моделька.. заклёпки бы её сильно оживили, на полированном металле они очень хорошо видны.. тонировка..на мой взгляд достаточная.. глядите те же фоты, машины у них практически всегда  вымытые и блястячие, как рояль.. да и ободранностей у янки в конце войны как то не замечалось, всё заливалось лаком..

----------


## timsz

> ну в жизни они по любому появятся,


Как появятся, так и закрасятся. ;)

----------


## Албул Андрей

Спасибо всем, кто выразил свое мнение по моей работе. Признаться, я и сам считаю, что клепка улучшила бы восприятие модели, окрашенной под полированный металл. Но на момент работы над набором не имел достоверной информации по расположению клепочных швов, на следующем аэроплане исправлюсь :)

----------


## Kasatka

Андрей, спасибо за модель!

Ждем следующих работ! =)

----------


## Александр II

Отличная модель, отличного самолёта!!!

--------------
Александр.

----------

